# FG Knot



## FWM0103

Snap Daddy likes the FG Knot, are others using it too?

I've tried 4 different methods of tying the FG Knot. No matter which method I use, I can't make it hold on the mono, the knot looks good but the mono with a little pressure, just slides right through the knot.

Need help with the knot.


----------



## MoonShadow

I personally like the crazy alberto knot. But here's instruction s for the FG Knot.
http://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/fg-knot


----------



## awesum

FWM0103 said:


> Snap Daddy likes the FG Knot, are others using it too?
> 
> I've tried 4 different methods of tying the FG Knot. No matter which method I use, I can't make it hold on the mono, the knot looks good but the mono with a little pressure, just slides right through the knot.
> 
> Need help with the knot.


Robert...... have you been doing the half-hitches to finish it off? Also it is important to make sure to slide the wraps as tight as possible about every 5 - 10 wraps.

There are some good youtube videos on it as well.


----------



## FWM0103

Half hitches are correct but when the two lines are stretched to pull the knot tight is when the mono pulls through. The knot appears to look correct, I'm really puzzled.


----------



## dbarham

MoonShadow said:


> I personally like the crazy alberto knot. But here's instruction s for the FG Knot.
> http://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/fg-knot


Crazy Alberto is all I need


----------



## honchogrande2

I watched that youtube video and had trouble the first few times but figured it out and have not looked back.


----------



## frh290

I just learned this knot from the salt strong videos on youtube and have had good luck with it. If you are using the same method as the original saltstrong video and are keeping a decent amount of tension on the mainline you shouldn't need to slide wraps because they will be very tight. Also, like he says, you have to pull it tight after the first two half hitches and before you cut the flouro off. Also, something I learned is that you should always alternate your half hitches to lock them in. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## cpthook

easy way to tie the FG knot, then use awesum's video above to tighten it down. And I have actually taken it one step farther by using knot glue. I couldn't keep the knot clean after fishing it for a while so just for grins I used the glue and it works great.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Loon...gclid=CPCbt663h80CFQcKaQodwYIN3w&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## FWM0103

FG Knot finally started working, don't know what the difference was. Fished this past weekend, pulled on AJs, never had a problem with the knot.

Thanks for your help!!!
Robert


----------



## TXFishin

FWM0103 said:


> Snap Daddy likes the FG Knot, are others using it too?
> 
> I've tried 4 different methods of tying the FG Knot. No matter which method I use, I can't make it hold on the mono, the knot looks good but the mono with a little pressure, just slides right through the knot.
> 
> Need help with the knot.


I tied up multiple "popular" knots, and when I hooked a scale to then I was surprised at how little it took for some of them to break

The FG knot was the only one that consistently held at maximum strength, lowest profile knot and VERY easy to tie using this method below


----------



## TXFishin

cpthook said:


> easy way to tie the FG knot, then use awesum's video above to tighten it down. And I have actually taken it one step farther by using knot glue. I couldn't keep the knot clean after fishing it for a while so just for grins I used the glue and it works great.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Loon...gclid=CPCbt663h80CFQcKaQodwYIN3w&gclsrc=aw.ds


I would be careful with knot glue, this defeats the purpose of the knot by not allowing it to get tighter the harder you pull. The knot is designed to cinch down more the gaff m harder you pull, and if you glue it then you might be relying on the glue more so than ever mechanical function of the knot


----------



## Fishon 13

I use the Alberto knot also. It's fast and easy to tie.


----------



## dbarham

Fishon 13 said:


> I use the Alberto knot also. It's fast and easy to tie.


Me too it's strong


----------

